# My Briggs engine has too much crankshaft end play



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a 19 hp brigss twin cylinder engine. I noticed the flywheel was rubbing on a gaurd thats under the flywheel so i tapped the gaurd down alittle to make a gap so it didnt rub. I was mowing and i noticed that it was hitting again, so i went and took off the flywheel. I saw that the gaurd was in the right place and it couldnt go down any futher, and the tops of the bolts that hold the stator down are rubbed almost allof the way off. The crankshaft has alot of end play or up and down it moves to much , ive taken apart basicly all the diffrent kinds of the newer engines like the v-twins and the single cylinders but ive never taken these older twin engines apart. So does this kind of engine have thrust bearings like a car engine any help thanks for your time


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Model Type and Code numbers off your engine please. That's the only real way to determine if there are any thrust washers on the crankshaft.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Model #42e707
Type # 1631 01
Code #9705025a


19 hp Briggs and stratton


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They do not show any type of thrust washer on your engine. 

They do however list three different thickness of sump gaskets to take up for end play. 

The standard sump gasket is .015" thick, and there is a .009" and .005" thickness gasket available as well.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

the oil thing i have done to this engine is put a new lower crankshaft seal, that was it so i am lost of why it would have done this, it had no oil when it came to me so i am thinking they ran it without oil and it wore the oil sump where it contacts the crank, i am lost though


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the crankshaft seal was only a small part of a much bigger problem...NO oil...with the bolt heads ground down...takes some time to do that..
you may be looking at a complete motor disassembly and rebuild.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely it was run low on oil and has wear on the sump and crankshaft. There is good possibility that the top crankshaft journal has excess wear and you may have some side to side play in the crankshaft as well. The only way to tell for sure is a tear down and inspection. Those were really good engines, but they have been out of production for awhile, and it may be cheaper to replace the engine, rather then fix the old one.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

i will get it tore down here in about an hr and let you know thanks alot 30 Year Tech


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a copy of the Service Manual for your engine, if you don't already have it.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is a pic of what i found it looks like when they ran it low on oil that the crank wore the oil sump looks like almost 1/4 of an inch gone!! This was what i figured happend but i though i should see if it could be something else before i took it apart thanks for all your help and look at the pic and let me know what you think


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree with you...looks like a replacement engine is in order. 
that is just too bad...I bet it was a good engine, before it was allowed to run low on oil.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You could maybe get a little more life out of the engine by making a thrust washer to take up some of the wear. If there is not a lot of wear on the bearing surface, all you need to do is eliminate some of the end play and a thrust washer would do the trick, if you can find something that would fit.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah i might try that could i use just a regular washers


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

could i use regulary washer like from the hardware store or do they have to be special washers


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I realy do not have an answer for you...you could try...put the washers on it and assemble it and check endplay...as I see it..this engine is no longer usable, so what harm can you do but burn up your time and maybe a couple of parts.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The thickness of the washer will likely be most important. If you can find washers made from either aluminum, brass or copper, that would be my first choice and then steel.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

ok thanks


----------

